# Freelander 2 Radio Removal Advice.



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

As above please.

A friend has managed to wedge 2cds in his radio. He has spoken to LandRover and they have said 1500 to remove radio and fix. He has spoke to others and they have said about 300-400 quid.

They said its this because they have to remove the whole dash and center console. This i think is , as i found this on Google.

http://www.kenwood-rus.ru/WebFiles/File/ru/2din_kits/CAW1260-02.pdf

Now i know there is someone on here who works for Landrover and i wonderd because im taking the radio out and refitting it will it need to be recoded or reparied to the car.

All the best and thanks Andy :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Ask around on the freel2.com forum, someone there will know.


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

http://www.landyzone.co.uk/lz/f9/how-do-i-remove-radio-freelander-2-a-89933.html
hth


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Cheers all.


----------

